# OBS se cierra inesperadamente



## samvazher (Jul 14, 2020)

Hola estoy utilizando OBS Studio en una Imac 27" 2017 con 40 Gb Ram, tengo cerca de 300 Gb en espacio libre en Disco duro.... el problema que tengo al utilizar la versión OBS 25.0.8 es que al estar transmitiendo de repente se congela la pantalla y el programa se cierra (sin haber perdida alguna de frames, tengo una conexión que me permite subir hasta a 8000 kb/s lo que ocupo en el OBS son 2600 Kb/s en promedio) mi CPU trabaja a un 70% cuando estoy transmitiendo contenido del reproductor VCL, en otras ocasiones simplemente el programa se cierra inesperadamente... No sé qué hacer, si alguien puede ayudarme se los agradeceré.


----------



## RicardoMartinez (Sep 15, 2020)

samvazher said:


> Hola estoy utilizando OBS Studio en una Imac 27" 2017 con 40 Gb Ram, tengo cerca de 300 Gb en espacio libre en Disco duro.... el problema que tengo al utilizar la versión OBS 25.0.8 es que al estar transmitiendo de repente se congela la pantalla y el programa se cierra (sin haber perdida alguna de frames, tengo una conexión que me permite subir hasta a 8000 kb/s lo que ocupo en el OBS son 2600 Kb/s en promedio) mi CPU trabaja a un 70% cuando estoy transmitiendo contenido del reproductor VCL, en otras ocasiones simplemente el programa se cierra inesperadamente... No sé qué hacer, si alguien puede ayudarme se los agradeceré.


Lo solucionaste? me pasa lo mismo


----------



## FacuLopez84 (May 27, 2021)

hola buenas... estoy teniendo problemas que no me deja abrir la aplicacion en mi mac.. funcionaba perfecto pero de un dia para el otro se cerro y nunca mas abrio.. ya probe volver a instalar y actualiza y nada funciona


----------



## BorisJoel17 (Jul 23, 2021)

[QUOTE = "samvazher, publicación: 470320, miembro: 264435"]
Hola estoy utilizando OBS Studio en una Imac 27 "2017 con 40 Gb Ram, tengo cerca de 300 Gb en espacio libre en Disco duro .... el problema que tengo al utilizar la versión OBS 25.0.8 es que al estar transmitiendo de repente se congela la pantalla y el programa se cierra (sin haber perdido alguna de frames, tengo una conexión que me permite subir hasta a 8000 kb / s lo que ocupo en el OBS son 2600 Kb / s en promedio) mi CPU trabaja a un 70 % cuando estoy transmitiendo contenido del reproductor VCL, en otras ocasiones simplemente el programa se cierra inesperadamente ... No sé qué hacer, si alguien puede ayudarme se los agradeceré.
[/CITA]
Tengo exactamente el mismo problema


----------

